# Vax pressure washer sale - Upto £140 off!!!



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Massive savings to be had here! Including pressure washers and steam cleaners.

Thought it would be good to post on here.

Feel free to use my staff code to access these great savings

STAFF-247

http://www.vaxsale.co.uk/login/


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW!

Question if anyone can answer, are there snow foam connectors available for Vax PW's???

Worded differently, what connector type is it for a Vax PW? For £85 incl delivery for a 2500w machine it must be worth a punt, IF, that's a big IF, I can get an adaptor so I can use a snow foam bottle with it.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks OP. Took a punt on the 2500W one. Need something for cleaning the bikes etc, so if I can get a foam lance adaptor, even better, but for £80, good little buy with the extra's........ also looking at upright hoovers 

@ nbray67 - did a quick bit of research and it's a Lavor.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers beancounter.

My search brought up that it may be a Lavor connector, same as the Lidl Parkside PW's.

For £85 with all the accessories though, I might just bite the bullet.

I still have a K2 for snowfoaming if I can't get a suitable connector for the Vax one.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing OP... :thumb:


----------



## Mindaugas (Sep 22, 2014)

Now thats is cheap..

THANKS!!!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Mines been dispatched, should be with me on Monday (ended up adding a vacuum to the order too ), I'll take a picture of the lance connector once it arrives.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Password MSE14 also works fine as generated from moneysavingsexpert :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> Mines been dispatched, should be with me on Monday (ended up adding a vacuum to the order too ), I'll take a picture of the lance connector once it arrives.


I've got the 2500w machine on it's way, like you, it should be here early next week.

I'm sure between us we can work out what connector will fit to enable us to use a snowfoam bottle.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Having looked again, I think you're right nbray, does look like a Lavor connector


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Arrived home to find both things delivered 

This is the fixing. Definitely a Lavor style


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> Arrived home to find both things delivered
> 
> This is the fixing. Definitely a Lavor style


Cheers for that bud.

Could somebody else pipe up and confirm this style of fitting please?


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't have my own so I'm looking at getting one also, which model are you going for??? I'll get the same as everyone else so I know which attachments to get as I've never used snow foam before...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fastidious said:


> I don't have my own so I'm looking at getting one also, which model are you going for??? I'll get the same as everyone else so I know which attachments to get as I've never used snow foam before...


I ordered the 2500w model at £79.99 + £5 delivery but I think this one has now sold out buddy.


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I ordered the 2500w model at £79.99 + £5 delivery but I think this one has now sold out buddy.


Thanks, if I get the 79.99 2200w model it should have the same attachment end shouldn't it?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beancounter, I already have a snowfoam lance with a Karcher fitting so all I need is this fitting so that the Vax lance can connect to the snowfoam lance that I already have which is a bonus!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connect-K...65?pt=UK_Home_Power_Tools&hash=item259619d681


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fastidious said:


> Thanks, if I get the 79.99 2200w model it should have the same attachment end shouldn't it?


I would assume that they use the same fittings on all of their PW's, so yeah.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Really pleased to hear that deliveries have arrived already. Thanks for placing the order.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

johnsastra16v said:


> Really pleased to hear that deliveries have arrived already. Thanks for placing the order.


Which upright VAX would you recommend mate?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I went for the Standard Air 3, used it tonight. Great bit of kit. 

@nbray - that's handy. I guess you can use if for both your machines. I was going to just buy the adaptor, but decided to use the opportunity to get a new lance :rofl:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for this thread, perfect timing as my current pw has just started playing up with the pump starting on up its own.

Just ordered the 2000w PW


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> I went for the Standard Air 3, used it tonight. Great bit of kit.
> 
> @nbray - that's handy. I guess you can use if for both your machines. I was going to just buy the adaptor, but decided to use the opportunity to get a new lance :rofl:


If you've ordered a new snow foam lance with a LAVOR fitting then please post up your findings when it arrives. Would like to know that the LAVOR fitting is the correct one for future reference.

Cheers!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

I would recommend the Air Cordless. Almost 50% this one.
It's a great bit of kit. Cordless vacuum, it's ultra-lightweight and can last on average 50mins.
This is definitely one that i would recommend if you are looking for a cool new upright


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Last chance to take advantage of the sale. Visit vaxsale.Co.uk and use staff discount code STAFF-247


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

looks like its over now as I Can't get in.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rebel007 said:


> looks like its over now as I Can't get in.


Yeah mate, finished around 6pm I believe.
It's a pity you didn't get on there, some cracking deals to be had.

My 2500w Powerwasher turned up yesterday, supposedly in a 'damaged box', hence the massive savings. All I can say is, the box is unmarked other than the odd scuff which you will always have on cardboard boxing.

It's basically brand new, should never be classed as 'damaged box'.

Bargain at £85 delivered.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Same as mine. :thumb:

I think it's just a clever exercise to enable stock clearance. As you say, cracking price. I received the link from a number of sources, amazing the power of social media


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, used my 2500w PW today and I must say, wow, loads more power than my old K2.

The hose reel is about as much use as a chocolate fireguard but other than that, a good bit of kit but not worth over £200 imo.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I also got the 2500w pressure washer. Really pleased with the extra power it gives but it soon empties the water tank in my van

As mentioned above the hose is a pretty poor plastic job so I want to connect the hose from my nilfisk pw to the vax.
The lance on the vax uses a lavor fitting so do you think the outlet on the vax will also be a Lavor fitting?
I've seen on ebay adaptors for Lavor female to Kew Alto Nilfisk

Do you guys think this will work.
Cheers.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Rover said:


> I also got the 2500w pressure washer. Really pleased with the extra power it gives but it soon empties the water tank in my van
> 
> As mentioned above the hose is a pretty poor plastic job so I want to connect the hose from my nilfisk pw to the vax.
> The lance on the vax uses a lavor fitting so do you think the outlet on the vax will also be a Lavor fitting?
> ...


I'd like to say yeah, this will work but until you order one, you'll not know.

I have a 8mtr Direct hose for my old Karcher so the lavor female to karcher outlet converter is an option for me. 
I did buy a lavor to karcher lance adaptor that works fine but when I have my snow foam lance attached, it's at an angle of approx 45 degrees for some reason!!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Just bought this set, for £30 to accompany my new Vax pressure washer 

I was looking at about £10 delivered for a new adapter and metal pipe thing to attach the adapter as mine is corroding slightly and thought this was a bargain. I like the idea of the angled lance too.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble with Vax ?

Not blaming the original poster but this has turned into a nightmare - 3 weeks after taking my money Vax have still not delivered my order - tried calling the other night and gave up after being on hold for 30 mins.

Called again today and so far been on hold for 50 mins - lots of similar stories on Facebook and trust pilot etc

Just want my money back now but can't even speak to someone


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Not here, I paid on the Wednesday and got it delivered on the Friday, both items. I wonder if they may have had a lot of orders to fulfill. No justification for not talking to you though.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Justa said:


> Anyone else having trouble with Vax ?
> 
> Not blaming the original poster but this has turned into a nightmare - 3 weeks after taking my money Vax have still not delivered my order - tried calling the other night and gave up after being on hold for 30 mins.
> 
> ...


I had an e-mail regards the overwhelming orders received by vax and that the items may not all arrive in one delivery. 
Four boxes have arrived so far, one more to go.
To be fair they do keep me informed via e-mail of what has been delivered and any outstanding part of the order.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Like beancounter, i received my PW a couple of days after placing the order, sorry to hear your having issues buddy.


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

I missed out on the sale washers, at least you got your order in.


----------

